# massive algae problems



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Need advice on how to deal with this massive algae problem. I have very large windows in my living room where my 90 gallon discus tank sits and there is algae everywhere. Its getting so bad that algae even starts to solidify the silica sand. I usually clean up this sand 2-3 times a week but it seems to be getting worst every month. The water is crystal clear but everything else is just dark green. I've had a regular BN pleco in there, that passed away a few months ago( had him for about 6 months) and a L240 Vampire that only lasted 2 months in there. I'm not sure if its the Discus temps (84.5) or the silica sand that did them in. All my discus, cardinals, and even cory cats are doing great and have out lived the pleco's.
pleco's were getting HBH algae wafers and all the left over bloodworms/brine shrimps they can eat left over from the discus.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

iono if amano shrimps would work in this case but, cant you get bristlenose plecos and just not feed it any wafer and see if it'll just eat the algae? or a sandstirrer of somesort perhaps? maybe even malaysian trumpet snails for sand stirring.


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if the amano shrimps will survive if some of my big discus decide to take a bite on them. As for snails, I'm worried that I would end up with a snail infestation problem, or filter clogging issues. I could retry a team of bn pleco's but it's like sending out a army not knowing if it's to their death.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

What can you do to control the light situation? Blinds?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The reason your plecos have been passing is that many plecos are not really that compatible with high protein diets that are suitable for discus. And bloodworms have been documented anecdotally by various people as causing problems with plecos. Anyway, your main concern is the algae, and realistically the way to control it is to have blinds in place, move the tank, or cover up the tank during daylight hours. Not only do you get excessive light, but your temp fluctuation must be tremendous too.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow. I have some thread algae on my java moss in my CRS tank and I am having so hard time getting rid of it. I got four Amano Shrimps and moved the java moss to the Amano Shrimps tank and they did a good job. But in the process I may have damaged a couple of berried females that hid in the cracks of the wood with the moss and they dropped out onto the floor. 

My experience with Algae is that they are so hard to be removed. 

Looking at this scary algae problem you are having, you might as well move your fish somewhere for awhile and clean the whole tank and equipment yourself.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The algae on the substrate is bacteria driven and very similar to a saltwater bacteria otherwise known as cyano, almost the same as blue green slime but abit different. It is very hard to get rid of this bacteria without medication although you have discus which can be sensitive to the fish.

The main reasons for this type of bacteria to thrive is excessive nitrates, uneaten food and poor flow. Because you have discus you have to feed more so even if you correct the problem it may return in time. Having the substrate agitated may help this bacteria from settling although it still remains in the sand.

As for the ornaments and plant it looks like bba also contributed to excess nutrients and low flow. You could try using abit of excel or metricide as this is and antibacterial fungicide, other than this maybe adding more flow to the substrate so that the cyano cant get a chance to settle and I am guessing that when you feed you can turn off the flow that is directed toward the substrate.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

I usually have very low nitrate readings in my tank.... ( was concerned a few months back)








Also I'm running dual spray bars with 2 canister filters. A XP3 and a 2028, the amount of flow is pretty good since some of my cardinal tetra swim at a angle sometimes gettting around. 
The problem seems to stem around the side closes to the window, the other side doesn't have this algae problem. The windows have blinds already but they are HUGE windows (17 feet tall)......

















btw you see the plant that is next to the fish tank .... it's growing so fast that it will reach 10 feet tall real soon, just so much light. I have no where else to put the tank......


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I had a cyanobacteria issue awhile ago and i did the blackout option for 5 days. THe cyanobateria is gone, and it's much safer than using meds. I just fed and checked on the fish at night, to make sure no sunlight gets into the tank. My tank is still clean of cyanobacteria to date.

Good luck


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

In a planted tank with dosing and lots of light, cyano will appear if your nitrates are too LOW, not the other way around. I had this massive problem when I first kept cichlids. Eventually I dosed EI and injected CO2 and the problem went away.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ottos work good too


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Need advice... 
safe for discus tank for me to try Hydrogen peroxide solution??!!
‪Cyanobacteria / Blue green algae control in freshwater aquariums day 1‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

try a uv filter..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Eric: Lots of good advice above. What happened to your UV Sterilizer?

Sound silly but I would move the tank if that is possible. Otherwise, you would have to try everything above  Black out, Ex-cel .... throw in a bunch of BNP - 6 to a dozen.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Hi & Algae Problem*

Hi Eric:

Long time no talk. I have you change water more frequent than that 

Nice place you moved into! I would seriously consider moving the tank to a location with lesser light or you will have a bit of battle.

If you want to keep it at the same location, I think the UV and BNP will be permanent additions.

I have a bunch of long fin BNPs. I can sell you 6 larger ones for $30. My only concern is that I am not sure what your water condition is like to throw all 6 in - risk of losing all them. Just remember you had two big ones from me before. Are they all gone ? 

Blessings,

Gordon


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm still using my UV filter Gordon... I wonder if its not working on this cyanobacteria??!!! I don't think moving the tank would really do anything now that I'm reading more and more about it. Looks like increase oxygen and more water movement is the only way to go. That hydrogen peroxide seems like a good idea to oxygenate the water under the substrate and kill the cyanobacteria at the same time??!! yeah I lost the 2 you gave me.... been really struggling with keeping pleco's of late. Discus are growing fast, Cory's are becoming jumbo size, and the tetra's are getting fat too. Doing massive 50 percent water changes 3 times a week, but its always been like that. I definitely will take you up that offer for more pleco's, been really missing seeing them around my discus, but probably after I sort this cyanobacteria issue first.
remember when you were fish sitting this little guy a few months ago....


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

If that's truly BGA/Cyano, the only way I ever got rid of it was with antibiotics such as tetracycline; remove as much as you can and then dose the recommended amount. However you get rid of it though beware of spikes in water parameters once the bacteria dies especially since you keep discus.

Jim


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

UV will only work if the stuff passes through the filter. If it's attached to your substrate, the UV can't do its work.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

I use a UV too, but it has no effect
Last winter I solved it with light gravel cleaning and less food
I do approx 50% week WC


----------

